# Coolidors by Waxing Moon



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

If anyone is friends with Waxing Moon Humidors on Facebook have you checked out his new coolidor and trays? Thinking of getting one but want some expert opinions.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

capttrips said:


> If anyone is friends with Waxing Moon Humidors on Facebook have you checked out his new coolidor and trays? Thinking of getting one but want some expert opinions.


Do you have a link? I must be missing it as I don't see them on their site.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

Facebook

pretty cool, thinking about it since its the best utilization of space in the cooler


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

If you are questioning his workmanship, I can say he is great. I have one of his humidors. If he can build humis, he sure should be good at drawers and shelves.


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

k-morelli said:


> Facebook
> 
> pretty cool, thinking about it since its the best utilization of space in the cooler


Thank you sir. I could not find it.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I have one of Ed's humidors also. Just looking for feedback. I know he can work with wood.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Before I get nasty grams from our brothers in blue, my iPad has a mind or spellcheck of it's own. I, of course, meant "coolidors" not "cop odors."


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Walmart sells the Coleman 120 Quart Xtreme® 5 Cooler which is the one he retrofits shelves into.
I've seen some of Ed's work and he is a god.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Before I get nasty grams from our brothers in blue, my iPad has a mind or spellcheck of it's own. I, of course, meant "coolidors" not "cop odors."


I was seriously trying to figure that out man..... 27 years in a blue suit has given me a Very thick skin so nothing offends me, but was trying to figure out what a cop odor was.....::nod:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Should have known you were just using a MAC. :lolat:


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

capttrips said:


> If anyone is friends with Waxing Moon Humidors on Facebook have you checked out his new coolidor and trays? Thinking of getting one but want some expert opinions.


I would go for a 120 qt like that.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

capttrips said:


> Before I get nasty grams from our brothers in blue, my iPad has a mind or spellcheck of it's own. I, of course, meant "coolidors" not "cop odors."


Fixed it for you! One of the great things about being a Mod is being able to defeat that infernal predictive text. Man, do I hate it.

Actually, Ed's first coolidor build-out went to a member here quite a while back. I can't recall now who it was, but my recollection tells me he was/is very pleased.

Last I talked to him, he was pretty backed up, but if you can get him to take it on, I'd say go for it.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for fixing that for me. I hate that damn thing with a passion.

I spoke to Ed this morning and he'd like to do about ten if he can get some people to commit. I've always liked his work and his prices as very reasonable.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

capttrips said:


> Thanks for fixing that for me. I hate that damn thing with a passion.
> 
> I spoke to Ed this morning and he'd like to do about ten if he can get some people to commit. I've always liked his work and his prices as very reasonable.


I would take one Dave. I've been looking for a big storage unit and actually talked to Ed about building me another humi. I currently have one of his 150ct. But this would work and fit in my current budget. Let me know what I need to do, okay?

Thanks Bro!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

intersted, $$$ depending :grouphug:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Those look sweet!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> intersted, $$$ depending :grouphug:


He's asking $120 shipped.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

whaoa! That's a great price for is most likeley a Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart Cooler. Can you verify this please?








Also wondering if he still makes these? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/282939-bring-coolers.html


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> whaoa! That's a great price for is most likeley a Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart Cooler. Can you verify this please?
> View attachment 40509
> 
> 
> Also wondering if he still makes these? http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/282939-bring-coolers.html


It is definitely not a 120 qt. Look on his FB page. I think it might be a 48 or something like that. I'm pretty sure he still makes drawers for coolers too. Visit his website and drop him a message. He responds pretty quick. Waxing Moon Humidors


----------



## Dpricenator (Aug 10, 2011)

those are sweet!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I noticed on Ed's FB page that he is also asking if you want this one for $120. shipped.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I noticed on Ed's FB page that he is also asking if you want this one for $120. shipped.


That's the one I was referring to.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

k-morelli said:


> Facebook
> 
> pretty cool, thinking about it since its the best utilization of space in the cooler


Hmmm, I just clicked the link, it brought me to a face book page ok but it said "content currently unavailable"


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

longburn said:


> Hmmm, I just clicked the link, it brought me to a face book page ok but it said "content currently unavailable"


You are not going to see anything more than what's posted here on FB. But I still see it there on my iPad.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

zephead61 said:


> That's the one I was referring to.


he posted that this monday.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Fixed it for you! One of the great things about being a Mod is being able to defeat that infernal predictive text. Man, do I hate it.


I'd like to be a mod solely for the purpose of fixing my own grammatical errors from time to time.

I'm a mod over on another site (unrelated to cigars), and that's about all I do is fix titles and organizational stuff.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I just sent him a message on FB to see what size/type of cooler it is. I'm going to be in the market for a new cooler soon and it seems that he uses the space way better than I do!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

the cooler is a Coleman Party Stacker 48 can/33 qt, 16x10x9 interior dimensions. interested in hearing the possible Cigar Count it holds


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Marcm15 said:


> I was seriously trying to figure that out man..... 27 years in a blue suit has given me a Very thick skin so nothing offends me, but was trying to figure out what a cop odor was.....::nod:


Actually, I can speak to this one. What you are imagining is a miasma originating from black coffee, red bull, deep fried gas station burritos, and violator funk. Some nights with a spritz of oleoresin capsicum.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

what ever happened to good ole donut shops. Damn, times have changed.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Just purchased his first one. Size, material and shipping came out to $150. Still a bargain!!!


----------

